# Selecting curtains



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Your curtains can be any color you choose. Same blue, lighter blue, darker blue or ANY color YOU feel looks good. You might consider bringing in a patterned fabric pulling in a variety of colors, think of it as adding another piece of art work to the walls. Being that this is a bedroom, have you picked out your bed furnishings as of yet???? That may be a good place to start to get ideas as to how to dress the windows. Curtains are not a total necessity. You could choose blinds with a valance or cornace. So many ways to go.:yes:

Just as a note: I always pick my fabrics for a room prior to selecting the paint color. It is much easier to find a paint color that works well with the fabric and not as easy to find a fabric you like that goes with the walls.


----------



## Diytodolist (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree selecting curtains first would be easier. I should explain, I have white wooden blinds with valance. Townhome was built 2008. A few neutral colors were the only choices by the builder at the time.So 2 yrs later I needed some vibrants & enjoy being in my home. I want to add a rod over valance for curtains. I want the room to feel cozy, keep out some heat & lighting.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry I did not get back sooner. I still think you need to address your bed coverings before you make a decision on the curtains. Do you have a bed spread or something you will be using for the bed? There are so many ways to make everything work together, and not always store bought things, custom made can solve any issue:thumbsup:.


----------



## Diytodolist (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank You very much.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Depending on your style, I think any of the fabrics on the right will work with those colors.


----------

